# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Use... this... in... life

## unexpected

Use... this... in... life
Talk---------------Softly
Walk----------------Humbly
Eat-------------------Sensibly
Breathe--------------------Deeply
Sleep----------------------Sufficiently
Dress---------------------------Smartly
Act-------------------------------Fearlessly
Work---------------------------------Patiently
Think-----------------------------------Truthfully
Believe------------------------------------Correctly
Behave-----------------------------------------Decently
Learn---------------------------------------------Practically
Plan-----------------------------------------------------Orderly
Earn----------------------------------------------------------Honestly
Save--------------------------------------------------------------Regularly
Spend---------------------------------------------------------------Intelligently
Love---------------------------------------------------------------------Passionately
ENJOY----------------------------------------------------------------------COMPLETELY

----------


## Fairy

Hmm... :Smile: 

Nice sharing Huma :giveflower;

----------


## paki_gurl

nice

----------


## paki_gurl

nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nice  :Smile:  

i think i have shared it be4 :duno;

----------


## RAHEN

v.nice post- i liked it.


Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## unexpected

u r welcome aapi

thanks everyone :givefl;

----------

